# General > General Chat >  Wallpaper

## Idril

I'm always curious what people have as their wallpaper, I think it says a lot about a person and do you change it often or is it more or less permanent? This is what I have right now, it's a fractal because I'm obsessed with them right now and it matched the space theme I have. I do change it from time to time but lately I seem to be sticking to the fractals.

So, show us your wallpaper...

----------


## aeroport

I cannot view yours, Idril. Is something wrong with it, or is it just my laptop being unreasonable?
Well, I use a photo of my fiancee. As you can see, she's really something to behold.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...eira-003-3.jpg
Actually, that's not the exact picture. I cannot find it on Google anymore. But it is from the same photo shoot. This one freaks me out a little, really; it looks like something's wrong with her.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Visit this site and look at the wallpapers there -- mine's the Aqua Harp, the picture they have displayed with the wallaper download links.  :Biggrin: 

I try to catch these clips on the television whenever I can -- it's genuinely fascinating: great music and endlessly entertaining animation. I highly suggest anyone reading this to at least look at the video clips for a taste.

----------


## Idril

> I cannot view yours, Idril. Is something wrong with it, or is it just my laptop being unreasonable?
> Well, I use a photo of my fiancee. As you can see, she's really something to behold.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...eira-003-3.jpg
> Actually, that's not the exact picture. I cannot find it on Google anymore. But it is from the same photo shoot. This one freaks me out a little, really; it looks like something's wrong with her.


Go to this site, my wallpaper is in gallery 5 and it's called, In The Beginning. I don't know why the first link doesn't work for you, it still works for me but I did have trouble with a picture from that gallery on a different site so maybe it's something weird with the site. Hopefully, you can find it this way.

And something is wrong with her Jamesian, she desperately needs to eat a sandwich.  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

> I'm always curious what people have as their wallpaper, I think it says a lot about a person and do you change it often or is it more or less permanent? This is what I have right now, it's a fractal because I'm obsessed with them right now and it matched the space theme I have. I do change it from time to time but lately I seem to be sticking to the fractals.
> 
> So, show us your wallpaper...


Mine is black. I like it as it is the best.  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

Much better, Idril, and that one is really cool. 
Yes, a sandwich would not at all be out of order. I shall perhaps try to convince her sometime, but I imagine she will put on plenty of weight when she is bearing my children anyway, so it's no big deal. :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I cannot view yours, Idril. Is something wrong with it, or is it just my laptop being unreasonable?
> Well, I use a photo of my fiancee. As you can see, she's really something to behold.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...eira-003-3.jpg
> Actually, that's not the exact picture. I cannot find it on Google anymore. But it is from the same photo shoot. This one freaks me out a little, really; it looks like something's wrong with her.


She's a knock-out, James! Best of luck to you both.

----------


## aeroport

> She's a knock-out, James! Best of luck to you both.


(sigh) I thought pretending would make me feel better, would soothe my great heartache, but it only becomes clearer that I shall never be with Keira Knightley, and the pain only multiplies...  :Bawling:

----------


## Virgil

> (sigh) I thought pretending would make me feel better, would soothe my great heartache, but it only becomes clearer that I shall never be with Keira Knightley, and the pain only multiplies...


Oh my. I'm embarresed. As you can see, i am clueless to pop figures.

----------


## aeroport

Alright, I found the actual picture I had:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...tley-15075.jpg
However, due to the immense depression all this Keira Knightley business has submerged me in, I have changed my wallpaper to a shot from "The White Countess", which I am watching right now. I really like this photo.
http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2005...untess_001.jpg

----------


## Basil



----------


## Stanislaw

Well, I used to have the matching image to my avatar...then Keira Knightly...later natalie portman, and for a good while Kate Beckinsale, There was also a brief interlude in which I had sandra bullock and milla jovovich wallpapers, and even planet of the apes (an awesome movie)...

not to mention the variouse startrek wallpapers...I am now currently using an old style map, resized to my desktop dimensions.

http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/blaue_europe.jpg

I was using it to create a board game map...and thought it looked cool, so I photoshopped it up and, now its my glorious 1280X1034 desktop


At work, I have a 17" monitor so I've settled for a 1024X768 desktop with a 800X600 image, framed in by black, of the old Toho Godzilla rizing from the depths! :Biggrin:  

http://www.monsters4u2.com/mza/zoo/G...aper263439.jpg

...and as I was typing this...I found a godzilla poster that fits my screen size:
http://www.godzilla.co.jp/wallpapers/wp01_1280.jpg

----------


## AimusSage

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g1...ndore3wall.jpg

This is the image I have as wallpaper, I've had it for quite a while, before I used to have a picture of HMS Victory, but when I found this I was quite pleased to make it my background, it's also the wallpaper on my cellphone  :Biggrin: 

The actual size is 1280*1010, but photobucket always resizes  :Smile:

----------


## Taliesin

Well, we use this one and also Bosch paintings.

----------


## Idril

> Yes, a sandwich would not at all be out of order. I shall perhaps try to convince her sometime, but I imagine she will put on plenty of weight when she is bearing my children anyway, so it's no big deal.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Oh, that makes me laugh because it reminds me of all the times I've expressed my willingness to bear David Gilmour's children. All this imaginary procreation is a wonderful thing.  :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

> Go to this site, my wallpaper is in gallery 5 and it's called, In The Beginning. I don't know why the first link doesn't work for you, it still works for me but I did have trouble with a picture from that gallery on a different site so maybe it's something weird with the site. Hopefully, you can find it this way.
> 
> And something is wrong with her Jamesian, she desperately needs to eat a sandwich.


These wallpapers are stunning!

Mine was my own picture, but a few days back it got changed to a green background, while I was changing the settings.

----------


## kathycf

This is a thumbnail (click to expand) of both my real and virtual wallpaper:



But now I have decided to change it.  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Hey Idril, funny you should mention fractals...  :Wink: 

This is my wallpaper (for the moment). I made it using Apophysis, a program for creating flame fractals.

----------


## Idril

> Hey Idril, funny you should mention fractals... 
> 
> This is my wallpaper (for the moment). I made it using Apophysis, a program for creating flame fractals.


You make them yourself?! That is so cool!  :Thumbs Up:  The one you did is beautiful, Jay.  :Nod:  It reminds me of the screen saver I have, which is just a series of fractals that must've been created using the same program because they are very similar.

And Kathy, what impressed me the most about your picture is the little Elmo and Spongebob toys you have sitting by the monitor. Very cute!  :Wink:  I have a series of tiny animal bobble heads sitting on top of my monitor, although their numbers are dwindling because occasionally they get knocked off and then the dogs eat them.  :Frown:

----------


## Shalot

My wallpaper is Star Wars related of course. It is the same as my old avatar, which was Darth Vader after he killed the Separatists who had gathered on Mustafar. I feel like such a dork typing those words. I didn't always like Star Wars, as a matter of fact. I never got it until recently, and although the freshness is starting to wear off, I finally get why so many people like it. I was always more about LOTR than Star Wars, and I was late catching on to that too. 

In high school, I tried to read The Hobbit and was bored as crap and whenever I see the name Bilbo I would turn the Bs into Ds and smirk at that. I just couldn't get into the story, and my friend told me that I should just skip _The Hobbit_ and read LOTR instead, but I just never did it. I had this thing where I had to read things in order and I would not read the story out of order. But, in my opinion, the only way anyone could become interested in _The_ _Hobbit_ is by reading LOTR first, because then you would want to know as much as you could about where the ring came from. (And you could never read _The Silmarillion_ unless you really loved the story, because reading that is like reading some parts of the Bible.) Then one day I decided to make myself watch those LOTR movies to see what all the fuss was about, and of course I had to read the LOTR books after that, and then had the read _The Hobbit_ and _The Silmarilian_ and the Lost Tales and so on. 

Anyway, my wallpaper on my home computer is Darth Vader and the wall paper at work is currently a river scene that looks like the river in FOTR. And before I had Star Wars on my home computer I had a map of Middle Earth.

----------


## Idril

> Then one day I decided to make myself watch those LOTR movies to see what all the fuss was about, and of course I had to read the LOTR books after that, and then had the read _The Hobbit_ and _The Silmarilian_ and the Lost Tales and so on.


So you've read the Lost Tales? Have you read all of the HoME series or just those first ones? Have you read _Unfinished Tales_? And if you've read all those, you actually know who Idril is, don't you? That's so exciting, I'd been a member of a Tolkien board for a few years before I found my way to this place and it was so nice to talk about something other than Tolkien for awhile but then I started feeling a little lonely among people who had no idea who Idril is...I feel a little more at home now.  :Wink: 

And I agree that _The Hobbit_ is a snore, I know I should like it but for the life of me I can't muster even the slightest bit of enthusiasm for it. I have read it but I will never read it again.

----------


## Stanislaw

ahh, another member could not resist the pulls of the darkside...
Suffice to say...anyone okay with Star Wars is okay with me!

as for LOTR...I must confess...I liked the movie much better than the books...well, imo Tolkien is a ganeus...but he is also tom clancy grandad. :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

> but he is also tom clancy grandad.


Really? How strange.

----------


## AimusSage

If Tom Clansy wrote Lord Of The Rings there would be 100 page explaination about the ring and how it functions. When legolas is introduced, it takes 10 pages just to explain how to shoot a bow. Etc. The book would have been over 10000 pages.  :Eek2:

----------


## Themis

I hope it's not too big. Internet is slow today, I can't seem to upload anything. On another page that is.

----------


## Pensive

> This is my wallpaper (for the moment). I made it using Apophysis, a program for creating flame fractals.


Wow, this is wonderful! And it's Black too!




> Well, we use this one and also Bosch paintings.


This is also cool. Light colors, look beautiful.

And Idril, you do have a very nice variety at number 5 gallery. I like it a lot, though a few wallpapers are too bright for my likings.

----------


## Shannanigan

Oh, how embarrassing...

I change my desktop fairly often, usually to pictures of friends or me and my bf or if I get a good pic of some of the local beaches or any scenery...but...

I just recently bought this car and it's a huge upgrade from what I used to drive, so I've been unusually proud of it...I feel so masculine admitting that this is my desktop:

----------


## Riesa

That is a nice car, Shannanigan, you should be proud of it. I drive a Silver Odyssey, and it's just not cool enough to make it to my desk top. Maybe someday I'll have that little BMW roadster I've had my eye on for years...

Cool Idea, Idril.

This has been mine for months now:

----------


## Shannanigan

oooh, I like that one Riesa

----------


## Stanislaw

> Really? How strange.


Heh, not really...I was just commenting on his writing style. :Biggrin:  




> If Tom Clansy wrote Lord Of The Rings there would be 100 page explaination about the ring and how it functions. When legolas is introduced, it takes 10 pages just to explain how to shoot a bow. Etc. The book would have been over 10000 pages.


yeah! a quote on Tom Clancy:
"Tom would take ten pages just to describe a military issue pencil" - military historian of whose name I have forgot.

----------


## Nightshade

I dont have wall paper  :Biggrin: 
computer is still newish and I have no pics yet


 :Biggrin:

----------


## thevintagepiper

This is what we have right now....it's just tiny, multi-colored dots that repeat over the entire screen. We change it often; it is usually something from Narnia or Lord of the Rings.

----------


## cruciverbalist

I change mine pretty often too. Currently, it's Calvin and Hobbes...

----------


## Idril

> Cool Idea, Idril.
> 
> This has been mine for months now:


That's beautiful, who did that?




> I change mine pretty often too. Currently, it's Calvin and Hobbes...


That is so sweet! I love Calvin and Hobbes, partically because Calvin reminds me a little of my youngest son and I have decided whether that's a good thing or a bad thing.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Shalot

> So you've read the Lost Tales? Have you read all of the HoME series or just those first ones? Have you read _Unfinished Tales_? And if you've read all those, you actually know who Idril is, don't you? That's so exciting, I'd been a member of a Tolkien board for a few years before I found my way to this place and it was so nice to talk about something other than Tolkien for awhile but then I started feeling a little lonely among people who had no idea who Idril is...I feel a little more at home now. 
> 
> And I agree that _The Hobbit_ is a snore, I know I should like it but for the life of me I can't muster even the slightest bit of enthusiasm for it. I have read it but I will never read it again.


I gave The Silmarillion and The Lost Tales a quick dirty read and I must confess, I think I really need to read those again. I've got a book of essays about The Lord of the Rings that I really enjoyed and I started working on _Tolkien: Author of a Century_, but I don't think I know enough to carry on Tolkien discussions at great length. I need to read more about it, I think. I'd like to get my hands on a book of Tolkien criticism and if I didn't work forty hours a week and take online class I'd have more time to just hole up with all the Tolkien there is. I pretty much read it when I can. (In fact, I think I spend more time posting in the Word Association game then I do reading  :Smile:  )

I'm still a Tolkien newbie ~ maybe you could suggest some good criticism or articles....


There are alot of Web sites out there but I'd like to have actual books to read.

----------


## Idril

> I'm still a Tolkien newbie ~ maybe you could suggest some good criticism or articles....



That's about the only thing Tolkien related I can't help you with. I haven't read any criticisms or articles _about_ him, I've just read almost everything he ever wrote. I've read _The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien_ and the entire HoME series...which wasn't always fun I can tell you that, and while a good portion of the HoME series is commentary on various unpublished writings and multiple versions of the mythology by his son Christopher, he's not exactly what you'd call an objective voice.

I definitely think you should reread _The Silmarillion_, there's so much information in there that you aren't going to pick up by just a quick read. _The Lost Tales_ are interesting but a "quick, dirty" read of those is probably sufficient, the less closely you look at them, the less confused you'll be.  :Wink:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

My desktop changes frequently: I work my camera very hard and use my pictures for wallpaper. I'm attaching a thumbnail of the current one.

/Claes

----------


## Themis

Aww, cute!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

> That's beautiful, who did that?


It's called _Christina's World_ by Andrew Wyeth.  :Smile:

----------


## higley

I switched back and forth between Norman Rockwell desktops normally, but now that I have a framed print hanging above my desk, there seems no need for wallpaper when I can just look at my wall paper! x)

so now there's a pink flamingo chilling with my file folders.

----------


## Pensive

My current Wallpaper is the title picture of The Dark Portal. (the book which I am reading now a days) I like it a lot. Firstly, because it's a black wallpaper. Secondly, because there is something in the bloody eyes which make me shiver and gives a strange feeling.

----------


## Idril

That's a little disturbing, Pensive.  :Wink:  I think it would give my nightmares if I had to look at that every day, in fact it may give me nightmares after having just seen it once...but then again, I'm a total weeny when it comes to things like that.  :Tongue: 

Riesa, I went to an Andrew Wyeth show in Boston once and I really liked his work. When I think Andrew Wyeth, I think Helga, especially the picture called Braids so it's nice to see something a little different.

----------


## Themis

> That's a little disturbing, Pensive.  I think it would give my nightmares if I had to look at that every day, in fact it may give me nightmares after having just seen it once...but then again, I'm a total weeny when it comes to things like that. 
> .


I agree with you, Idril. I'm sure I'll be seeing those eyes tonight.

----------


## Idril

You should put some kind of warning on that picture, Pensive, "Not for the faint of heart".  :Wink:

----------


## higley

Ah, I love Wyeth's Helga series :) His stuff is so far beyond, it's like a kid with a whiffle bat looking at Jim Thome.

Pensive, is that a picture of a med student in the morning? ;P

----------


## Pensive

> Ah, I love Wyeth's Helga series  His stuff is so far beyond, it's like a kid with a whiffle bat looking at Jim Thome.
> 
> Pensive, is that a picture of a med student in the morning? ;P


Not really, the following is the picture of a med student. Poor guy, book is heavier than him.  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

This thread inspired me to finally get myself wallpaer so here we go 
Ok I nicked smilier ( think slimer :Biggrin:  :FRlol:  ) maybe Il get my own one day :Nod:

----------


## higley

I like the quotes 'Shade, but that Quiznos thing gives me heebiejeebies. :O

----------


## Nightshade

Shade, oh me?
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
You too? What is it for you the eyes or the mouth?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Something seasonable and spooky...(a smaller version of what I have)

----------


## Lily Adams

^ I like that one a lot!

I just recently learned how to take screencaps.  :Biggrin: 



I don't have Windows 98, I have Windows XP, but I'm such a nerd I changed it to look like a Windows 98. So retro.  :FRlol: 

I want one of those silver glasses...I think they're in style, actually. I saw similar-looking ones at the mall the other day. It was by Prada or something. I didn't even bother to look at the price tag. I bet it was at least $100. But I don't think I'd wear them in public!

----------


## MaryLupin



----------


## kiobe

For a while now I have had this. An atom of gold as seen through an electron microscope.

For years before, a drop in right at 'Maverics'.

----------


## crisaor

Current one:

----------


## BlueSkyGB

This is the background on mine at work...with only about 6 icons on desktop.
At home I use a smaller version of my avatar with only 2 icons on desktop, 
unlike a friend who probably has 50 icons which cover their desktop...
just looks cluttered to me.. :Smile:

----------


## Visionary3

[QUOTE=RobinHood3000;261027]Visit this site and look at the wallpapers there -- mine's the Aqua Harp, the picture they have displayed with the wallaper download links. 

Never in my wildest dreams knew those were available. I had seen the video. Coolest!

----------


## Lily Adams

It was this a few days ago: (Apparently one of my best-chosen ones. Even my mom liked it...who's not a DEVO fan...)



Now it's this:



TV colorbars.

----------


## toni

the other night it was like this 




and tonight it looks like this 

 :Blush:   :Blush:  soo kawaii :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Chava

My screen, and schedule of the day it seems... My friend took this picture

----------


## Sweets America

Here is mine. Not very surprising, I guess.

----------


## livelaughlove

This is mine.. It's one of my best friends and I on a beach in Spain (Cadiz). We went on the exchange trip with our school and she was my roomate. I *love* this picture of us because we both look so happy and carefree (I'm on the left).

----------


## papayahed

My wallpaper on my work computer:

----------


## Niamh

wallpaper on my laptop. Its a photo i took of Bettystown beach at sun set.





> 


I really like this MaryLupin. Has me singing So Long and Thanks For all the Fish! :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

"Duo Worm" by Mark Mothersbaugh.

----------


## AdoreroDio

mine is-

----------


## Dori

My wallpaper (  :Biggrin:  ) -

----------


## cracking muse

my wallpaper

Crayons remind me of when I was young. It's a happy feeling.

----------

